# My System + Ascend + TC Sounds + Pannasonic



## Efalegalo (Jan 8, 2007)

System Profile:

HT Receiver: Panasonic XR-55
Speakers: Ascends Acoustics SE (340s in the front and 170s in the back)
Subwoofer: QSC-PLX 3402 + TC-2000 in Sono setup (tuned to 12.5hz).


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

How do those Ascends sound for you?


----------



## Efalegalo (Jan 8, 2007)

I really like the Ascends. Overall, I think the system is bit on the bright side - but I would attribute that sound more to my Panasonic receiver than the Ascends. 

I have no complaints about the Ascends at all -


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Efalegalo said:


> I really like the Ascends. Overall, I think the system is bit on the bright side - but I would attribute that sound more to my Panasonic receiver than the Ascends.
> 
> I have no complaints about the Ascends at all -


It's not the receiver, but the placement of the speakers most likely. Try moving them closer to the wall if possible. That should give you some additional bass by boosting baffle step. The speakers are about 3 db higher in the upper range so you might try knocking them down on the treble control a notch.

Also make sure you toe-in these speakers have a degraded off-axis response.


----------

